# SpaceX Plan To Launch 60 satellites at one time Put On Hold



## Robert Zwilling (May 19, 2019)

I launched a post about the scheduled launch earlier this week of 60 satellites by SpaceX but it disappeared into the Ether, or I just can't see it, which seems more likely. The idea was to fill the "cargo hold" of a Falcon 9 rocket with 60 satellites that are going to provide internet service for someone. The satellites are pretty small, they are all stacked up, looks like a pine cone. After being ejected all at one time the individual satellites will make their own way to their respective locations. 

They were originally scheduled to fly at an altitude of 710 miles but that was changed to 340 miles in order to avoid the regulations for what can be put into space in order to keep space a cleaner place. The number of satellites that will be used ranges from 800 to a million depending on which article one reads. They have a permit for a million, the break even number is 1,000 and supposedly the satellite net would have 12,000 satellites in it, The launch was postponed due to windy conditions. Then the launch was postponed again so the software could be triple checked. That probably happened because earlier this week the flight simulator program for commercial jet pilots was found to not be set up for some situations a plane might run into. I wouldn't be surprised if the satellite software was being checked out for any kind of unforeseeable event. 

The maintenance program is simple, when the satellite comes down to Earth, it is replaced by another launched satellite. Once they get enough up there, ironically forming a physical cloud, they will probably have spares ready to fly into place while the bad one falls out of space back to Earth, providing it can still follow instructions. Maybe they will have drones that can knock nonrepsonding ones out of the sky. With a million mini satellites buzzing around a new hobby could be collecting enough parts from low altitude fallen satellites to make your own communications satellite.


----------



## Harpo (May 19, 2019)

Thanks to such things, we'll eventually never be able to go into space again.









						Kessler syndrome - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Robert Zwilling (May 24, 2019)

Well, the satellites launched with the statement that eventually there will be more SpaceX satellites than anything else up there. The video did not seem to show the solar panels/antennas opening at this time.  The original setup could have resulted in debris hitting the Earth causing injuries if one was not protected by flimsy shielding.
A not so optimistic look at the proposed operation
It was also said that the atmosphere will clean up the old satellites after their use is over with. Being the size of a Telsa 3, at one point the article referred to the 500 lb internet servers as spacecraft. I guess that makes up for NASA's evaporating plans to get back to the Moon.
NASA executive quits weeks after appointment to lead 2024 moon landing plan


----------



## -K2- (May 25, 2019)

As I'm researching satellites for a project of mine, after reading about these bulk satellite arrays I was pointed to a link that you might find interesting considering what is being proposed.  Play around with it a bit.  Zoom into low level satellites to actually see their speed, and be sure to click on associated links in that they'll show you how one launch often leaves a LOT up there.



			stuffin.space
		


For instance, once there do a search for Fengyun 1C.  Then zoom in and note its speed in real time... notice it is climbing!  Then for a real stunner, click on 'find all objects from this launch.'

Have fun!

K2


----------



## Robert Zwilling (May 25, 2019)

Just took a quick look, look longer later. At small magnification the Earth looks exactly like a virus.


----------

